# all my fans intake but dont exhaust!!?



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

I recently built a top notch gaming rig about a month ago . But last nigjt while i showed a friend of mine my rig he pointed out that all my fans are only taking in air and not exhaustung! I have an antec 1200 rt tower . Is there a way to reverse the air flow on on of the fans? I would like like to modify the one on top being its the largest one.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The generally preferred orientation for case fans are as follows:
Intake fan(s) on the lower front and bottom; Exhaust fan(s) on the upper back and top. This will keep a general front to back airflow and uses the principal that hot air rises.

Side fans may be oriented intake or exhaust as necessary (experimentation may be necessary)

To reverse the airflow from any fan: Remove it and reinstall in the proper orientation.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's a LOT of fans crammed into one case!
One, 120mm minimum, fan in front and rear is commonly plenty. Fans mounted anywhere else can disrupt the desired front to rear airflow.
I find it difficult to believe the rear fans, if they came factory mounted, were orientated to blow into the case.
Remove the rear fan(s) and rotate them 180 degrees.


----------

